# Page versus Location



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

On books that support page numbering is there a way to go to a page number on the Fire??
I've only found the Go To Location function so far.  

TIA


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just checked a book that shows page numbers in my Kindle for iPad app and there are no page numbers in the Fire app...and no way to request it that I could find.

Betsy


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Personally, I prefer locations.
If I'm reading something on the Fire and need to switch to the Kindle (without cloud connectivity), locations are exact. After two years of using my Kindle, I've gotten used to what locations "mean." A *very* rough estimate:

3000 - Short novel, YA / Childrens' (± 1000)
6000 - Standard novel (± 2000)
12000 - Long Novel or Anthology (trilogy) (Foucault's Pendulum, for one) (± 5000)
> 20000 - Tome (Shogun by James Clavell comes to mind)

Locations aren't exact... the size of paragraphs, amount of media (pictures, etc), and special formatting all come into play. Mainly, though, I just look for the gist of a book's length. Locations *are* exact amongst copies of the same book (e.g. same publisher, legal copies). Pages are not exact (Kindle <> Hardcover <> Paperback).

I find it interesting that bibliographical references was one of the major drives for page numbers, but that locations specify an exact location in a book better than page numbers ever have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Different strokes, some folks like the page numbers.  I don't often look at either, I have to admit.  I just open the book and read.  As long as it opens to the page where I was when I closed it, I'm good.    If I have to manually move to someplace in the book, I use locations.

Betsy


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Different strokes, some folks like the page numbers. I don't often look at either, I have to admit. I just open the book and read. As long as it opens to the page where I was when I closed it, I'm good.  If I have to manually move to someplace in the book, I use locations.
> 
> Betsy


I feel the same way. I hardly look at location and page numbers anymore. I go by the percentage, as this is what I use in Goodreads to indicate how far along I am in the book.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Most of us who've been around a while know how locations work, especially vis-a-vis pages (which we never used to have).

I have multiple people using multiple devices on the same account so auto sync is NOT a good thing.  Generally everybody is reading different books but not always. Most all of us do, however, use the same Bibles for study and whatnot and having those jump all around depending upon who last opened it would be a pain. 
For me, I read on multiple devices (K3, Fire, IOS) so end up having to do my own manual sync (i.e. go to location/page).
Locations work fine, however, page numbers are shorter.  When doing a manual sync (i.e. go to location) on the Fire its fine, on the IOS app its always a pain and when doing it on the K3 its just one more pass through the SYM keyboard overlay than when using page numbers.  Not really all that big a deal -- more of a nuisance.
.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> I have multiple people using multiple devices on the same account so auto sync is NOT a good thing.


It would be good if, rather than sync being "on" or "off" we could specify which devices were allowed to sync with each other.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That would be good....but at least it asks you if you want to do it  

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It would be good if, rather than sync being "on" or "off" we could specify which devices were allowed to sync with each other.


I agree, being able to set up "sync pairs" amongst the devices would be marvelous, but even the ability to turn it on or off for selected devices would be an improvement.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And speaking of wishes for the sync and locations - I would like a simple way to reset the farthest page read.  I read some books more than once and after I go through the Kindle book one time it always want to send me to the end!


----------

